# hard to leave the house



## hobbit86

Sorry for the ramble...really not sure what to be asking, and just trying to make sense of the IBS, symtoms, what's best to take, what not to take, the anxieties around it all that are affecting every day life....Between my fears from PTSD symptoms, and the fears from my IBS-D symptoms, I find it extremely difficult to leave the house!!I find I cannot leave until I have taken at least 2 loperamide tablets, whether am experiencing any symptoms or not...it helps ease my mind for 'just in case'...and if I am experiencing any IBS symptoms, then it's even harder and I take even MORE loperamide tablets (I'm meant to take 1 in morning, 1 at night...but tend to take 2 in morning as I find 1 at night prevents me from 'relieving myself' in the morning, which helps ease my mind)do you find yourself stuck in a 'routine'....and if that routine is broken...then it feels like all will go wrong...? I'm not sure if that's part of the PTSD or part of the anxiety from IBS, or a mixture of them both!!I quite often run out of the loperamide (as I sometimes take more than the prescribed amount), and find myself in a predicament....my Dr won't seem to prescribe more, and so I end up buying the supermarket anti-diarrhea tablets which are SO expensive...Sainsburys and Morrison'S used to have a pack of 6 loperamide tablets for 75p, but have stopped selling them now... what do you do when you run out of your anti-D meds???I find when I have THE rumbly tummy, I just can't relax...I know I'm going to end up running to the loo....and if I've got work and wake up with it...then I overstock on my loperamide tablets and take about 3 in one go...and then sometimes one every hour....and surprisingly I don't end up constipated!! If I forget to take my loperamide tablets with me anywhere, I freak out...I cannot relax, I end up even more aware of my stomach, the rumblings, the cramps...and I go into panic mode....I'm already hypervigilant and alert, and when I'm freaking out, I am so aware of EVERYTHING my body does, and everyone around me, and how trapped I am.One of my biggest PTSD fears is being trapped...which is worstened by the anxiety from the IBS....I hate knowing there isn't a loo near by...or being 'stuck' in a place (ie, behind checkouts at work)...in a car...cinemas and lecture theatres....in a shop....in someone elses house....its all part of the PTSD fear, made worst by this damn IBS!!! or maybe the IBS is part of the PTSD! I have no idea!! I have a fear of being trapped for different reasons to the IBS, but the IBS adds to that fear, and then I'm also scared of not making it to the loo on time, and am aware of that trapped feeling too....if that makes any sense to anyone...well done...lol....is there a 'food' that I can eat in the mornings to help with the rumbles and help with the diarrhea...to take with my loperamide tablet, so I don't have to keep running out of my tablets...?ok...this was all a bit rambly...sorry....if you've made sense of any of what I've written, any opinions or advice on anything I've asked or talked about would be great...


----------



## alwaysfeltdifferent

Actually, you made a lot of sense to me. I've felt exactly as you do on many occasion. In fact, pretty much every day. If I'm going out, I have a ritual I follow to try and make sure I don't run into problems. I always take one Imodium before leaving my house. I don't eat anything before leaving and then if I run into a problem, I take another one when I'm out. I carry an extra pair of underwear with me just in case I need it....I haven't yet, but have come close. If I've got at least a day's notice that I have to be at a particular place or meeting, I make sure that the meal I have the night before is one that I find easy to digest...It generally is something with rice. I did take a calcium supplement which also was a help, I think, but haven't been consistent at taking it. I'm considering trying it again as I definitely could use additional calcium anyway. There is a good thread on the IBS D forum that is pinned regarding the type of calcium you should be taking to help reduce the incidence of diarrhea. Caltrate 600 Plus Vitamin D is what has been suggested I think...You might benefit from reading that thread. You definitely aren't alone. I'm surprised you didn't get others to answer you post because this place is hoping with people who have anxiety combined with IBS D. Feeling trapped is a common concern for people who have either anxiety or IBS or both. Hey, I don't even go to the hairdresser. I've been cutting my own hair for years. Don't feel you are alone in this, there are plenty of us who feel exactly as you do. It's just a matter of figuring out a way to get a handle on this enough to go out and actually enjoy ourselves. As far as cutting out the rumblings in the morning, when I don't go out, often I will eat porridge (oatmeal) made with water and instead of sugar on it, I have it with fruit. Watch the amount of fruit because that can come back to haunt you later in the day, but the oatmeal is a soluble fibre which is great to add bulk in your system and also slows down the digestive process. It does have fibre but it is the kind that is more like a gel than rough which passes through the system quickly. You can even eat porridge plain with just a little nutmeg for added flavour. Keep away from fruit juice in the morning and definitely coffee...That's just asking for trouble. Herbal tea is good, peppermint or ginger are favourites of mine. Plain almond milk or rice milk to drink or on cereal is better than cow's milk for me...We aren't all alike in this but I'm just telling you what works for me. Good luck and let me know how things work out for you.


----------



## hobbit86

sorry didn't see your reply till now...gave up on site as no replies to posts...but bad incident made me return

Interesting about the calcium will look into that, as could prob do with it as I don't do dairy stuff as affects my IBS.

as for porridge, that and cereal and tea makes my IBS worst, but again because it's with milk, may have to try with water and see if has an affect.

glad the ritual thing isn't just me. it's definately an ease of mind sort of thing. But have found since I have started working night shifts inDecember, my IBS-D has overall become less of a problem, with its bowts of badness, but no sick days like I used to have...my bad IBS is on my day offs when my eating patterns go back to a 'day routine' but working nights and eating out of sync seems to make the IBS better....anyone else find this???


----------



## rockingirl

Have you tried talking to a psychologist? I had some help a while ago with anxiety attacks. Unfortunately I'm more back in your mindset currently.


----------

